# Tiempos de compilacion

## Cyberstudio

Hola a todos!

La finalidad de este post es conocer el tiempo de compilacion de algunos paquetes, asi como tambien el hardware con el que compilaron. asi esto funciona como referencia, tanto para nosotros como para las personas que entren nuevas a gentoo.

Por ahora les pongo las dos aplicaciones mas grandes que compile en gentoo.

Hardware

========

IBM Thinkpad T40

Pentium-m 1.6 (1Mb cache)

512 MB DDR

Disco duro de 80Gb

Software:

=============

Escritorio: gnome 2.10

Compilador: gcc 3.4 estable

Kernel: 2.6.14

Compilaciones:

=============

Firefox 1.0.7 estable: 54 minutos, 10 segundos

Thunderbird 1.0.7 estable: 50 minutos, 5 segundos

Proximamente compilare openoffice, asi que les comentare.

y las de ustedes? se animan a ponerlas?   :Cool: 

----------

## Antares-1

Che, no me quiero ir Offtopic, esto es para reirme de mi mismo... asi que ustedes pongan sus tiempos grosos de compilación:

Gentoo Linux Stage 4 (Una mezcla rara creada por MI de Stage 3 y compilación y paquetes precompilados)

1 semana y sigo todavia compilando cosas...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexlm78

Hablando de tiempos de compilacion, aveces hacemos locuras.

PC 80386 66Mhz, 

64MB Ram

HD 1.2 GB, no es que importe!!!

Kernel 2.4.23-gss-r8

Tiempo 18 horas 45 min.

Todo un record.

un poco de tiempo despues, la misma maquina dentro de una red con una P3 1Ghz con 396MB de RAM, y usando distcc

Tiempo:  2 horas 35 min.

Luego intente hacer un open mosix pero resultaba que la poderosa le enviaba trabajo a la pequeña en lugar de ahcerlo al revez, luego descubri que era problema de prioridades de topo de redes.

y se tado casi lo mismo.

Las locuras que hace uno por experimentar.     :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

hace mas de 1.5 años

EDICION

Nunca ose, instalarle mas que lo muy basico para hacerla arranca, pura consola, y funciono muy bien hasta que se fue.   una maquina muy noble.

Basico: ssh, mc, pebrot, links, lynx, iptraf, iftop, y cosas que se le intalan solo a servers, pero no quises meterme a problemas haciendole servidor, porque estaba en la U con mucho que hacer.

----------

## Stolz

```
# genlop -t xorg-x11 

merge time: 27 minutes and 54 seconds.
```

```
# genlop -t gcc

merge time: 16 minutes and 4 seconds.
```

```
# genlop -t gentoo-sources

merge time: 3 minutes and 42 seconds.
```

```
# genlop -t mozilla-firefox

merge time: 23 minutes and 48 seconds.
```

```
# genlop -t glibc

merge time: 31 minutes and 39 seconds.
```

```
# genlop -t kdelibs

merge time: 23 minutes and 38 seconds.
```

genlop está en portage.

Mi equipo:

Amd64 3400+@2790, DDR400@558

La mayoria de compilaciones las suelo hacer mientras uso el ordenador, supongo que afectará en algo a los tiempos.

alexlm78, si despues de 2 horas y35 min. me da un kernel panic, me dan ganas de tirarme por la ventana (de hecho, eso me pasaba hace unos años con mis ordenadores viejos  :Twisted Evil:  )

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## Membris-Khan

Con este equipo:

AMD AthlonXP 2400+@2002 y 768 DDR RAM

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

merge time: 46 minutes and 27 seconds
```

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4

merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes and 4 seconds
```

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2

merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 31 seconds
```

al igual que Stolz, yo también uso el pc mientras compilo, y puede que eso afecte (en especial el usar Firefox, que últimamente está muy goloso con los recursos).

----------

## Cyberstudio

Alguno de ustedes tiene el dato de OpenOffice? porque lo quiero compilar, pero casi siempre tengo las horas de descanso medidas. supongo que seria mejor hacer solo un

```

emerge openoffice --fetchonly

```

y luego llevarme la maquina para la casa y dejarla bajando cosas por la noche. pero de todas formas me da curiosidad saber el tiempo que dura.

hey Stolz, si que es una bestia ese procesador que tienes   :Shocked:  jesus!![/profile]

----------

## kabutor

no es para tanto...

```
 genlop -t mozilla-firefox

 * www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Sat Oct  1 23:49:10 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r2

       merge time: 22 minutes and 22 seconds.

     Fri Dec 16 01:48:53 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4

       merge time: 23 minutes and 39 seconds.

```

 :Razz:  en verdad este y otro tiempo es de los pocos que mejoro a los de stolz, aunque me pasa como a el, que a veces compilo mientras trabajo entonces notiene mucha cosa ademas aun tengo el hd ide, con lo que con algunos paquetes si se nota mas lentitud..

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

----------

## LinuxBlues

Existió hace tiempo una web con porpósitos similares, pero se cerró, lo cual es de agradecer, porque más allá de eso, también se dedicaban a hacer estadísticas sobre canales de IRC y otras cosas que terminaron siendo muy molestas:

BAS/c is closed!

Dudo que sea de alguna utilidad, añadir tiempos de compilación por máquinas, entre otras cosas, porque las CFLAGS pueden alterar los tiempos de compilación considerablemente y yo soy de los que cambian las CFLAGS dependiendo del paquete.

No añadiré los míos, porque no solo tengo Gentoo en una máquina y porque como ya he expresado, hilos como este me parecen (disculpas) ridículos. Como si saber los tiempos de compilación en otra CPU nos fuese a evitar tener que pasar un buen rato compilando openoffice o firefox.

En fin, es sólo mi opinión, pero no le veo ninguna utilidad a crear un hilo como este.

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Existió hace tiempo una web con porpósitos similares, pero se cerró, lo cual es de agradecer, porque más allá de eso, también se dedicaban a hacer estadísticas sobre canales de IRC y otras cosas que terminaron siendo muy molestas:
> 
> BAS/c is closed!
> 
> Dudo que sea de alguna utilidad, añadir tiempos de compilación por máquinas, entre otras cosas, porque las CFLAGS pueden alterar los tiempos de compilación considerablemente y yo soy de los que cambian las CFLAGS dependiendo del paquete.
> ...

 

Dos cosas, nunca has hecho algo por el simple hecho de que puedes? o Nunca has querido compartir tu experiencia, aunque no sea util, solo por el gusto de tener una grupo de amigos con los que puede platicarlo, porque ellos, o algunos de ellos, lo han vivido tambien?

No dejas de tener razon al decir que de una CPU a otra muchas cosas cambian, pero con este hilo recode algunas cosas de años atras, que me eseñaron mucho, como puede leer mas arriba, compilar con mquinas viejas, puede ser muy irritante pero tambien muy divertido, y aveces es todo un reto.

Como siempre, tu opinion es imprtante, y agradesco que te tomes el tiempo de darla, pero creo que no es ridiculo.

Un gran abrazo a todos, y felices fiestas.

P.D. Sin intension de ofender a ninguno.  A mi me encantan estos post. muy a lo OT.

gracias por su atencio.

Atte.

yo.

----------

## quelcom

Desde el primer emerge que hice en mi instalación actual (27 de Octubre de 2004) he estado compilando 96 horas, 35 minutos, 18 segundos hasta hoy. No compilo demasiado.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

qualecom esa info te la da algún comando? genlop tal vez? que parámetros?

un saludo  y gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

alexlm78 no dudo de que a alguien le pueda parecer interesante saber cuánto tiempo tarda en compilar openoffice en un amd64, pero a mí me trae sin cuidado, porque aunque tenga otro amd64, sin las mismas CFLAGS (CXXFLAGS en este caso) y sin dedicarlo únicamente a compilar openoffice sin ni tan siquiera ejecutar X, me parece que los tiempos no se pueden tomar como referencia.

Por mucho que conozca esos datos, nadie me libra de dejar el portátil compilando toda una noche el OOO y, o lo hago, o no lo hago...

Esos fueron los motivos de mi respuesta, los datos de un i386, esos sí que nos traen sin cuidado a todos   :Very Happy:    aunque sean interesantes como curiosidad.

Pero sin las mismas CFLAGS, sin realizarlo como única tarea (cron deshabilitado y demás), sinceramente, no veo ninguna utilidad al hilo.

Saludos y felices fiestas igualmente.

----------

## Antares-1

A mi me parece divertido que expongamos nuestras experiencias...

Yo estube compilando Wine y me tira un error despues de 30 minutos, la quiero matar...

Ahora no entiendo una cosa... tarda mas en compilar Firefox que Xorg??? (Por lo que vi por ahi...)

Ahhh, saludos y felices fiestas a todos desde antes, pero igual, yo mañana paso de nuevo...   :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

PARA TODOS

HAPPY HOLLYDAYS  :Exclamation: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS  :Exclamation: 

FELIZ NAVIDAD  :Exclamation: 

JOYEUX NOËL  :Exclamation: 

----------

## quelcom

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> qualecom esa info te la da algún comando? genlop tal vez? que parámetros?
> 
> un saludo  y gracias 

 

Es un script cutre que me hice en su día. La información la saca de genlop (y éste del emerge.log). Lo subo en un pastebin: http://pastebin.com/477452

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

Gracias qualecom!

me lo he bajado y dado permisos de ejecución, pero me dice:

```
 # ./ct.sh 

: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

Comprobé si existe perl en /usr/bin, y si, está ahí.

¿Porqué puede ser éste error?

saludos y gracias

----------

## quelcom

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Gracias qualecom!
> 
> me lo he bajado y dado permisos de ejecución, pero me dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Es raro, no conozco nadie que haya tenido problemas. Prueba a lanzarlo así:

```
perl ct.pl
```

Ya me contarás.

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

qualecom así sí que me funcionó, muchas gracias.

Ahora creo que hay algún error, o no entendí bien lo que hace el script, se supone que calcula el tiempo total de compilación de todos los paquetes incluyendo actualizaciónes y eso?. Ami me dice que el tiempo total de compilación fue de 5 horas, 57 minutos y 38 segundos, y me parece muy poco puesto que este ordenador tiene gentoo desde agosto, y lo actualizo casi a diario. Solo contando las horas de compilación del xorg tengo algo así como 3 horas

Un saludo y gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## quelcom

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> qualecom así sí que me funcionó, muchas gracias.
> 
> Ahora creo que hay algún error, o no entendí bien lo que hace el script, se supone que calcula el tiempo total de compilación de todos los paquetes incluyendo actualizaciónes y eso?. Ami me dice que el tiempo total de compilación fue de 5 horas, 57 minutos y 38 segundos, y me parece muy poco puesto que este ordenador tiene gentoo desde agosto, y lo actualizo casi a diario. Solo contando las horas de compilación del xorg tengo algo así como 3 horas
> 
> Un saludo y gracias 

 

Vaya, es muy raro pues. ¿Puedes comprobar si un "genlop -tln | grep time:" se ajusta más a la realidad? Es decir: habría de haber varios registros que se contabilizan por horas.

Por otra parte no sería nada raro que exista algun fallo en el script.

PD: Es quelcom, no qualecom   :Razz: 

Saludos y felices fiestas

----------

## DDrDark

Creo que no  :Sad: 

```
# genlop -tln | grep time:

merge time: 6 minutes and 1 second.

       merge time: 9 minutes and 58 seconds.

       merge time: 9 minutes and 48 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 39 seconds.

       merge time: 2 minutes and 43 seconds.

       merge time: 14 minutes and 30 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 33 seconds.

       merge time: 14 minutes and 24 seconds.

       merge time: 16 minutes and 31 seconds.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 30 seconds.

       merge time: 6 minutes and 18 seconds.

       merge time: 39 seconds.

       merge time: 59 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 38 seconds.

       merge time: 50 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 26 seconds.

       merge time: 14 minutes and 32 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 26 seconds.

       merge time: 6 minutes and 20 seconds.

       merge time: 24 seconds.

       merge time: 42 seconds.

       merge time: 5 minutes and 19 seconds.

       merge time: 7 minutes and 29 seconds.

       merge time: 12 minutes and 49 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 42 seconds.

       merge time: 7 minutes and 29 seconds.

       merge time: 9 minutes and 59 seconds.

       merge time: 20 seconds.

       merge time: 8 minutes and 22 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 18 seconds.

       merge time: 6 minutes and 34 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 57 seconds.

       merge time: 26 minutes and 5 seconds.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 34 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 26 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 45 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 40 seconds.

       merge time: 5 minutes and 42 seconds.

       merge time: 15 minutes and 20 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 18 seconds.

       merge time: 5 minutes and 20 seconds.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 8 seconds.

       merge time: 8 minutes and 36 seconds.

       merge time: 8 minutes and 57 seconds.

       merge time: 10 minutes and 2 seconds.

       merge time: 6 minutes and 8 seconds.

       merge time: 5 minutes and 1 second.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 59 seconds.

       merge time: 2 minutes and 12 seconds.

       merge time: 1 minute and 43 seconds.

       merge time: 17 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 49 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 42 seconds.

       merge time: 6 minutes and 57 seconds.

       merge time: 2 minutes and 38 seconds.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 25 seconds.

       merge time: 16 minutes and 2 seconds.

       merge time: 3 minutes and 50 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 20 seconds.

       merge time: 4 minutes and 33 seconds.

```

GRacias y felices fiestas para tí también!

----------

## quelcom

El script procesa unicamente lo que hay aquí arriba. Me imagino que la suma de todo ese tiempo dará las casi 6 horas.

En el caso que no le digas lo contrario genlop lee de /var/log/emerge.log ¿En tu log tienes registradas todas las compilaciones? Algo raro hay ahí, ya que esos tiempos de compilación son bastante cortos.

¿Qué dice genlop -t mozilla-firefox y xorg-x11? Habrían de coincidir con algun tiempo de lo que has pegado.

Que cosa más rara   :Confused: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Para los ineteresados, el propio genlop ofrece varias opciones inetesantes, no es necesario recurrir a scripts  :Smile: 

Por ejemplo, para saber cuanto te ha costado compilar todo tu sistema:

```
# emerge -pe world | genlop -p
```

Para saber cuanto tiempo has compialdo en el ultimo mes:

```
# emerge -pe world | genlop -p --date 30 days ago
```

Etc...

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## quelcom

Vaya, no sabía eso. Se agradece   :Very Happy: 

PD: No obstante, el script es infinitamente más rápido   :Razz: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> A mi me parece divertido que expongamos nuestras experiencias...
> 
> Yo estuve compilando Wine y me tira un error despues de 30 minutos, la quiero matar...
> 
> Ahora no entiendo una cosa... tarda mas en compilar Firefox que Xorg??? (Por lo que vi por ahi...)
> ...

 

En referencia a wine prueba a intentar compilar la versión más reciente que haya en el árbol.

Firefox es enorme y es lógico que pueda tardar más en compilar que las X. (además, por experiencia, las aplicaciones escritas en C++ compilan más lentamente que las que están en C, aunque puede ser simplemente una sensación  :Wink: )

Saludos

----------

